# stitching



## Minga

la frase dice lo siguiente:

Damage to protective coating, damage caused by high temperature or sunlight, damage to label / tag or stitching, damage to eyes or end fittings

stitching me tiene intrigada
Estoy traduciéndolo asi:
Daño a la capa protectora, daño causado por altas temperaturas o exposición al sol, daño a la etiqueta/identificación o .................  Daño a juntas o herraje/accesorio terminal 
???

dudo luego existo....
Alguien? Escucho todo, dumbo!


----------



## jalibusa

stitching es "costura" de aguja e hilo


----------



## Minga

yes, pero en este contexto no puede serlo....  Tiene que tener un sentido mecánico o es algo relacionado con el tema, pero aguja e hilo aqui no puede ser...
sigamos investigando pué!
Gracias Jalibusa, después te cuento qué dio mi research
No me contestaste si sos ingeniero aun siendo compatriota! 
Abrazos!
Minga


----------



## jalibusa

Las lingas de plástico (gruesas cintas amarillas) son cosidas en los extremos para formar los lazos, y los refuerzos en el centro y en los lazos tambien son cosidos y a menos que hayan inventado algo nuevo en tienda TaTa, se sigue cosiendo con aguja e hilo....


----------



## jalibusa

Soy boticario recibido en Gral.Flores y Yatay.


----------



## Minga

gracias por la dirección!!!   jejje
Te felicito porque además de tu profesión, sabés MUCHO de todo esto...
Tus respuestas me han ayudado muchisimo
Gracias Jalibusa!


----------



## Minga

encontré "stitching" como unir con clavos o tornillos...
tendrá sentido???? mmmmmmmm
qué opinás...?


----------



## jalibusa

No, negativo, never. El unico stitching que conozco sin aguja e hilo es con grampas del tipo de escritorio.


----------



## Minga

yo lo encontré aqui mismo en word reference con esa traducción y se lo dieron por correcto....
es que además sino no entiendo qué tiene que ver con una traducción sobre temas mecánicos etc,....
igual ojalá alguien vea esto y pueda dar una mano... YUUJJUUU!!! estamos aquiii............. GRACIAS JALIBUSA!


----------



## jalibusa

No se puede confiar en nadie, pasa que en Word Reference habemos muchos atrevidos...


----------



## jalibusa

Muñeca: Las lingas de plástico son muy extensamente usadas para manejo de cargas, y son la primera elección a menos que sea una carga extremadamente pesada o a alta temeperatura, lo que requiere cable de acero sin vuelta. Las de plástico son muchísimo más fáciles de manejar, más livianas y no destrozan las manos ni abollan la carga. Y SE FABRICAN MEDIANTE COSTURAS QUE DEBEN MANTENER SIN EXCEPCION SU INTEGRIDAD PARA NO COMPROMETER LA RESISTENCIA DE LA LINGA.
Por eso en este caso la costura es un término sumamente mecánico que no debe despertar temores ni ansiedad en el traductor.


----------



## Minga

Perate meñeco, entonces no es que "es el único stitching que conozco"... ESSS él termino!!!!
es costuras nomás eh??
yo pensé que me hablabas más del término que de si era el término real para el contexto
pongo costuras entonces????
Y BY THE WAY, no entiendo lo de que le hayan aprobado el término a esta persona en word reference!!!!  casi meto la pata porque nadie la frenó... no entiendo...


----------



## Minga

viste que dice "damage to label/tag or stitching"... no dice "stitches"...
sigo jorobándote pero stitching parece el ejercicio de algo, algo que se está realizando... no algo ya hecho... costuras serían stitches...
Toy en lo correcto?
Contame qué pensás por favor gracias!


----------



## jalibusa

Los "stitches" son cada punto individual, el "stitching" es la costura, generada por una sucesión de puntos; basta con que se embrome uno sólo de esos puntos para que la costura se debilite con terribles consecuencias....no te enseñaron costura en el sacre quer?


----------



## Minga

jjjjajajja  es que ves? no fui al sakreker....
vos SI fuiste y por eso sabés tanto Monseñor Jalibusa??????
gracias por la explicación!
Amen
Minga (lindo nombre para una presbítera)


----------

